# سلسلة علمية حول الزلازل



## محمود عمر التير (26 يونيو 2008)

الحلقة ( 7 )

الدراسات الخاصة بالزلازل ( تابع )​يمكن الاطلاع على الملف المرفق الخاص بالحلقة ( 7 )

مع تحياتى : محمود التير​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (1 يوليو 2008)

مشششششششششششكور


----------



## مروان محمد الجنابي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مروان محمد الجنابي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مروان محمد الجنابي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مروان محمد الجنابي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

اتمنى لك الموفقية


----------

